# Always wanted a FreeBSD email account



## segfault (Jun 29, 2013)

But have not yet contributed enough to be awarded a real @freebsd.org email account. Long ago I supported linux.ca and got a mail redirect from them which I still have but _I_ wanted to advocate FreeBSD instead, so I have been looking for a BSD mail account. I'm not affiliated in any way with the folks over at mail.com, but happened to notice they have a @bsdmail.com domain for use with free accounts! In[ ]case anyone else is interested.

My avatar name was available too, _b_ooya!


----------



## zspider (Jun 29, 2013)

Looked into it myself, no POP3 or IMAP. That's a deal breaker.:\


----------



## segfault (Jun 30, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> Looked into it myself, no POP3 or IMAP. That's a deal breaker.:\


Really? I've got both.... ah yes I have a paid account with them as well which is probably why. Sorry.


----------



## plamaiziere (Jun 30, 2013)

segfault said:
			
		

> But have not yet contributed enough to be awarded a real @freebsd.org email account.



A freebsd.org account is not an award, it is a punishment


----------



## Pixxie (Apr 30, 2019)

Sorry to bump this.  I would like to use the FreeBSD dashboard (https://reviews.freebsd.org/home/menu/view/25/), can I use it without an freebsd email?


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2019)

Pixxie said:


> I would like to use the FreeBSD dashboard (https://reviews.freebsd.org/home/menu/view/25/), can I use it without an @freebsd email?





			BecomingACommitter - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

